# Giving birth in Istanbul



## valentina_tp (May 17, 2015)

Hey, all, I am not from Turkey, I am foreign, but I consider giving birth in Istanbul. What are pros/cons? Could anyone recommend a great doctor/hospital for me to make an enquiry? By a great doctor/hospital I mean nice state of the art facilities, choice of birthing options, no making decisions for me and of course friendly people speaking English.

Also, what is approximate cost?

Thanks a mil for your time. Valentina.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Try American hospital in Istanbul.

http://www.americanhospitalistanbul.org/Default.aspx

Cost will vary depending on a hundred factors.


----------

